# Speedcubing in Perth, Australia



## clover (Aug 31, 2010)

I was just wondering whether anybody lived in Perth who speedcubes or know of someone who does?

Thanks.


----------



## pappas (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry don't know of anyone in WA. aronpm would probably be the closest.


----------



## clover (Aug 31, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> aronpm would probably be the closest.



Where does he live?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 31, 2010)

Adelaide. Lol.


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL Perth. My aunty lives there.


----------



## clover (Aug 31, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Adelaide. Lol.



Lol. I'll just fly over there for a meetup


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2010)

I remember there were quite a few awhile ago. Have to go now, but I believe I remember seeing 10+? It was someone posting that he, and 9 of his friends cubed or sth. If you remind me I'll try and find it tomorrow.


----------



## clover (Sep 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I remember there were quite a few awhile ago. Have to go now, but I believe I remember seeing 10+? It was someone posting that he, and 9 of his friends cubed or sth. If you remind me I'll try and find it tomorrow.



Oh, really? All the Perth speedcubers on here that I've seen haven't been active for a few years.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah, found this in a few seconds.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=296896#post296896
If those 18 are still cubing, I would say you definitely have enough for a comp (good advertising may get you 25+ competitors)
Then with a $10-15 entry fee you could pay for Tim to fly over and delegate.

Maybe I'm thinking a bit far ahead lol


----------



## clover (Sep 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Ah, found this in a few seconds.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=296896#post296896
> If those 18 are still cubing, I would say you definitely have enough for a comp (good advertising may get you 25+ competitors)
> Then with a $10-15 entry fee you could pay for Tim to fly over and delegate.
> ...




Oooh, thanks 

The guy who posted hasn't been on here for about 6 weeks :S

I hope he still cubes.


----------

